# Misore Enterprise 1550- Spindle Torque Spec?



## Uglydog (Oct 4, 2015)

A close family friend has an Enterprise 1550, made by Misore Kirloskar Ltd.
She supposedly leaks alot of oil from around the spindle. 
I'd like to help him get her running again. There is no spindles seal. He calls it a labyrinthine slinger.  

1) Has anyone had one of these apart? 
2) Does anyone have a manual, or know where parts might be available? He tells me he has looked everywhere and cannot find any information. 
3) What he'd really like is an informed specification for spindle nut torque to used during reassembly.  As the torque on that nut sets the bearing preload. Too little torque will result in chatter, too much will ruin the bearings.

Any/all advise would be helpful.
Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## Chipper5783 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey Daryl, I'm your guy for Enterprise 1550 info (I've had mine nearly 33 years).  Though I have not had the spindle apart, I'm glad to provide a manual.

If your friend had Googled "Enterprise 1550 Manual" or some version there of - he would have landed on a thread that I started or have content in, offering a manual.

I think these is a good machines (usual consideration - so long as they have received a little care and attention).  Please pass my contact information on to your friend (get them involved on this site), I'd be glad to correspond, hear what they are up to, the usual story of how the lathe came to them, what sort of shape it is in, how it is equiped and what they hope to do with it.

Regards, David


----------



## middle.road (Oct 4, 2015)

Now that's the way to score some information!!!  [HAT-TIP] to David.
Looks like a very capable machine.


----------



## DForeman (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi, David.  Yes, that is the machine.  Mine looks exactly like yours.  I have the manual that came with the machine.  There is nothing in the manual about preload torque for the spindle nut, and I know that it's very important to get that right.   I haven't been able to budge the spindle even with the spindle nuts backed off but I haven't applied much force either and I expect that the spindle is quite a snug fit in the bearings.  So far I've lacked the courage to apply hydraulic force to move the spindle.  I think I need only move it a couple of inches.  The manual shows a drain hole behind the D1-4 camlock head that allows oil to drain back into the gearbox.  I think that drain hole is probably plugged with swarf and simply needs to be cleaned out -- but I can't get at it with the spindle nose in place.  I've made a spanner to fit the spindle nuts, with a 1/2" square hole to fit a torque wrench.

I've had the lathe for about 20 years, inheirited it from my mother-in-law when her husband, my father-in-law and very good friend, died.    I'm retired now,  so I have plenty of time to play in my shop.

Regards, 
Don


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 26, 2016)

DForeman said:


> Hi, David.  Yes, that is the machine.  Mine looks exactly like yours.  I have the manual that came with the machine.  There is nothing in the manual about preload torque for the spindle nut, and I know that it's very important to get that right.   I haven't been able to budge the spindle even with the spindle nuts backed off but I haven't applied much force either and I expect that the spindle is quite a snug fit in the bearings.  So far I've lacked the courage to apply hydraulic force to move the spindle.  I think I need only move it a couple of inches.  The manual shows a drain hole behind the D1-4 camlock head that allows oil to drain back into the gearbox.  I think that drain hole is probably plugged with swarf and simply needs to be cleaned out -- but I can't get at it with the spindle nose in place.  I've made a spanner to fit the spindle nuts, with a 1/2" square hole to fit a torque wrench.
> 
> I've had the lathe for about 20 years, inheirited it from my mother-in-law when her husband, my father-in-law and very good friend, died.    I'm retired now,  so I have plenty of time to play in my shop.
> 
> ...


How did your Enterprise machine work out?  Regards, David


----------



## DGSFTM850mrf (Jun 23, 2019)

Chipper5783 said:


> Hey Daryl, I'm your guy for Enterprise 1550 info (I've had mine nearly 33 years).  Though I have not had the spindle apart, I'm glad to provide a manual.
> 
> If your friend had Googled "Enterprise 1550 Manual" or some version there of - he would have landed on a thread that I started or have content in, offering a manual.
> 
> ...





Chipper5783 said:


> How did your Enterprise machine work out?  Regards, David


----------



## Janderso (Jun 23, 2019)

That lathe looks a lot like my Clausing Colchester 15 x 50


----------



## DGSFTM850mrf (Jun 23, 2019)

I have an Enterprise 1550 which leaks oil from the chuck end of spindle and am trying to work out how to remove the spindle. Has anyone performed that operation on one?
Appreciate some input.
Joe T


----------

